# Best of Independent Wrestling Entrance Music



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like Roderick Strong's, the opening gets my attention every time "For a few seconds, this whole place was armageddon".

Also when I started getting into Indy, seeing Danielson come out to Final Countdown and the crowd's reaction was brilliant.


----------



## patrickshelley (Feb 3, 2010)

BLKOUT's themes, Cassidy is the shit, and Sabian's current entrance theme


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

^Ruckus coming out to "Imma Hustla" is win.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm watching TPI 2004 and Samoa Joe just came out to "99 Problems" it was pretty damn funny. 

Strong's entrance is pretty cool to.


----------



## xHartxLegacyx (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCOugoEj_f0 <--Always does it for me.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

The Final Countdown - Europe 
or Blue Monday (F.I.S.T theme song)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyler Black's theme, Battle On by War of Ages, great pump-up song.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mama said knock you out. God Joe had some awesome themes.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This theme owns.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Some of my favourites that haven't been mentioned yet.

Miseria Cantare - *CM Punk*






The Truth - *Homicide*






Born in China - *Low Ki*






The Realist Killaz - *Low Ki*






Another Body Murdered - *Samoa Joe*






The Champ is Here - *Samoa Joe*


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

The Briscoes gimme back my bullets theme is perfect for them.
El Genericos Ole theme is a good one too, really gets the crowd going
I also really like the Age of the Fall theme. When you hear the screams you just know soething bad is about to happen


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

The only other one I can think of is Personal Jesus for Aries.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Other honorable mentions:

Orgy - Blue Monday (F.I.S.T.)
Weezer - The Greatest Man That Ever Lived (Austin Aries)
Godsmack - Keep Away (Drake Younger)


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk had some of the best themes.

Miseria Cantare with that absolutely epic slow intro, and being that davey havok the lead singer for afi is a straght edge advocate it's natural punk would pick them.
And Cult of personality one extremely kickass song


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Jason Blade allegedly used New Noise by Refused as his entrance once. Since that's the best song ever I think he wins.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk "Miseria Cantare", Bryan Danielson "Final Countdown" and Jimmy Jacobs "Ballade to Lacey". All from ROH.

The Best Around from CZW is also pretty good.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

The Final Countdown, Cult of Personality, Mama Said Knock You Out.

Roderick and Tyler have horribly outdated music and I don't mean old or classic, I mean the type of music that was hot for about 15 minutes back in 2003 and we have no idea why it sounded good to us when we were 16.


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

I loved how back in 07 Davey would come out to Charisma by W.A.S.P. Not only a badass song but irony at it's best.






Also Roddy's "THERE WAS A FIREFIIIIIIGHT!" always succeeds in getting me pumped for him to wreck someone in a match.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Briscoes - Gimme Back My Bullets
Brodie Lee - God's Gonna Cut You Down
F.I.S.T. - Blue Monday
Scott Lost - Moment Of Clarity
Super Dragon - Shadowboxin'/Gangsta Gangsta
Chris Hero's current theme (before they had to edit it for tv)


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

A Country Boy Can Survive by Hank Williams, Jr. James Gibson's Theme


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot_mj8ecr-Y very few wrestling themes are as laid back and fun as this

Colt Cabana and "The Pukka One" Darren Burridge, hilarious stuff 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4OqbBw2ORg

love him or hate him Mr shane has quite interesting music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS2KQyPnT3U

why don't more wrestlers use video game music as their theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-npWZtgH3A

I Love Ecstasy Of Gold, especially this beat remix used as Eddie Kingstons theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0J9b42jnmM

very nice moody music by Chikaras main heel group
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO4J3wrT5aA turn your volume down for this one!!

this ones not bad either
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWcOXEThd6k&feature=related


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Not since they call but any of Super Dragoon is good


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

KaijuFan said:


> Also Roddy's "THERE WAS A FIREFIIIIIIGHT!" always succeeds in getting me pumped for him to wreck someone in a match.


Oh yeah. And boy did I mark out when I actually saw The Boondock Saints and that line came up. 

Also, even if it's already mentioned a couple of times, Blue Monday is so fucking awesome:


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Few things can top hearing Blue Monday at King of Trios and seeing F.I.S.T. walk out. That's when you know shit has gotten real.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

A lot of you said some great ones. Here is another one that comes to mind:






Sara Del Rey!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Punks in Roh were all classics and so was The champ is here for Samoa Joe fitted him perfectly.


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

Devil by Cocobat - Jun Kasai





Rokkinpo Goroshi by Maximum the Hormone - Masashi Takeda


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love Chris Hero's theme. I find myself bobbing my head and rapping along.

You don't really see too many songs tailored to Indy Wrestlers.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Roderick Strong's theme...just cause I love Misery Signals.


----------



## ThatWrestlingGuy11 (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin Steen- Unsettling Differences
Sami Zayn-Different Worlds
Undertaker- No grave hold me down
Samoa Joe and Daniel Bryan(Bryan Danielson)- All Songs!


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Noam Dars pcw entrance, morning glory - oasis. Everyone sings along followed by 10 minutes of chants. It's so great kada


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

That bump :rock4

Anyways, Jimmy Havoc's theme always makes me mark out.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

I'm Shipping Up To Boston used by Kyle O Reilly

Lo Que Paso Paso (Rocky Romero)


----------



## Millsybeast (Mar 21, 2013)

I always thought the S.C.U.M Dirty Angel theme was great. Also Jimmy Jacobs Sickness and Sorrow is so fitting.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Matt Sydal's current theme "Warrior Man" by Dr. Dog

Tommaso Ciampa's ROH Theme

Whatever Biff Busick used in Beyond Wrestling because of the fan interaction/response.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R1qs-hbQIJQ

Jackie Polos theme is amazing


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## malek (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, both Strong's theme, and Punk's Miseria Cantare were awesome.

For me Diamonds From Siera Leone suited Shelley's stint with Embassy particularly well. Especially epic in his title match vs Danielson at Arena Warfare.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOvWPHnVe3U


----------

